# Zebralight H32 or H302?



## Beacon of Light (Jan 6, 2013)

Any of these even on the radar? Why do the RCR123 version get the red headed step child treatment as of late? They used to be the first ones premiered. Now they get ignored or skipped. I have a H31 and while I love it, I love the UI of the newer H502 with the lower lows and the smaller size. If you compare the way they shrunk the H51 down to the H502 size, can you imagine how tiny a H302 would be from the already small H31? I would buy 2 in a heartbeat, a H31 cool white and a frosted one.

I'd be equally happy with a H32 which would probably be the same size of the H31 but just with the XP-G2 LED upgrade and the improved UI of the H502 with the extra runtime and lower lows.


----------



## skyfire (Jan 6, 2013)

im waiting on the h302c. had the h31w, but would prefer a single cr123 headlamp with a beam more similar to my h501w.
the market is really in need of more single cr123 headlamps....


----------



## KDM (Jan 6, 2013)

+1



skyfire said:


> im waiting on the h302c. had the h31w, but would prefer a single cr123 headlamp with a beam more similar to my h501w.
> the market is really in need of more single cr123 headlamps....


----------



## chadvone (Apr 3, 2013)

H302 for me please


----------



## markr6 (Sep 3, 2013)

I personally don't like CR123 batteries, but 500+ lumens on the new H32 is impressive!


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 3, 2013)

markr6 said:


> but 500+ lumens on the new H32 is impressive!


But that will probably be for one minute. That will be something like 2 amps from the cell. The PTC won't like the heat, nor will the unibody.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 4, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> But that will probably be for one minute. That will be something like 2 amps from the cell. The PTC won't like the heat, nor will the unibody.



That's true. Plus the runtime on high will be almost useless like the AA counterparts (.9hrs or so)


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 4, 2013)

Good news to see both the H302 and H32. Odd that only a couple of weeks ago I sent Zebralight an email about these 2 lights and they acted like there was nothing planned even, and now it is supposed to be released this month... A little disappointed only warm LEDs are available for now and cool white will be available in a couple months later according to someone else's answer from Zebralight.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks like this was pushed back to 10/13 release date.

That's a shame--I was looking forward to buying one this month for my son. 

Oh well, it'll keep.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Dec 4, 2013)

I see accessories for both these lights, but no lights yet.
Any idea on a current projected release date?
I don't know which one I want - need to see actual specs on both - but I could use a headlamp sometimes, like CR123 lights, and want to try a Zebralight for myself. So whichever has a balanced-flood beam and neutral/Hi CRI emitter first will probably do it for me.


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 8, 2013)

It is December...
I have D-C fix, so I can make my own H32FFw


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 15, 2014)

bump for hopeful release this week.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 15, 2014)

Beacon of Light said:


> bump for hopeful release this week.


Did you hear news?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 15, 2014)

About a month ago they emailed me that it was being released in a couple of weeks, but we have all heard that before. I did notice they removed the H32/H302 from the Zebralight comparison spreadsheet so maybe that means they are in production.... or cancelled indefinitely???


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 22, 2014)

Emailed them again and they said 2-3 months, so August / September but knowing Zebralight, probably October-January.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 31, 2014)

I hope that they will actually make flood versions, because I want something just a little bit more floody than the H31FFw (flood + DC fix light diffusion film).
Maybe the announcement will happen before the H32 & H32w 19 September ship date.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 31, 2014)

Will keep my eye on the H32


----------



## jak (Aug 31, 2014)

MichaelW said:


> I hope that they will actually make flood versions, because I want something just a little bit more floody than the H31FFw (flood + DC fix light diffusion film).
> Maybe the announcement will happen before the H32 & H32w 19 September ship date.



I noticed on the ZL site, in the accessories section, they have headbands and silicone holders "for H31, H32, *H302*" models. Would a H302 be floody enough for you?
I was on the verge of ordering an H52Fw, but I now might be holding out for an H32Fw... though that might take a while.

Specs on the H32/w:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?389749-Zebralight-H32-amp-H32w


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 1, 2014)

jak said:


> I noticed on the ZL site, in the accessories section, they have headbands and silicone holders "for H31, H32, *H302*" models. Would a H302 be floody enough for you?
> I was on the verge of ordering an H52Fw, but I now might be holding out for an H32Fw... though that might take a while.
> 
> Specs on the H32/w:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?389749-Zebralight-H32-amp-H32w



Too floody. Fine distribution if you are at a workbench, but not for moving around and doing things.


----------

